# reviews on the Penn Squall 12 reel.



## briggs (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello Pier and Surf members. I recently purchased the Squall 12 reel but have not had a chance to test it out, because i'm stationed in *S. Korea(Army)*. For the angles that have this reel how is the performance of this reel and what type of rods are you using with it. I have a* St. Croix Mojo casting rod 10'6* ( i think) it will be paired up with. I have it loaded with 17lb line and plan to use a 30lb-40lb shock leader when i can get back to fishing stateside. My next assignment is* Ft.Hood ,TX*. Does anyone have recommendations on fishing Texas waters? I see the Texas Gulf coast page is quiet! *Thanks in advance!!*


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

I wish I knew something about that area so I could help you out ---- I don't but wish to thank you for your service. You will like the Squall and I believe there is action in that Texas Gulf year round. The folks there are friendly as well --- just remember not to talk too fast --- they'll think you're a Yankee!!


----------



## briggs (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm from Louisiana, so i don't have a Northern accent. lol Once again Thanks!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i have been using that reel since it came out and think you will like it a lot.
i use braid on mine instead of mono 
have had no issues at all with performance of reel


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I have the Squall 15 and really like it. Like it better than the 525 I have.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Orest said:


> I have the Squall 15 and really like it. Like it better than the 525 I have.


Really? I love my 525. Guess I should check one out. What are some of the good points on them Orest?


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

saw the gears get stripped on one afer catching 11 40"+ drum.. was most likely a defect, but it was enough to make me stay away


----------



## briggs (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the help on this reel. I can't wait to wet the lines and hook into a nice fish off the surf:fishing:


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

cobia_slayer said:


> saw the gears get stripped on one afer catching 11 40"+ drum.. was most likely a defect, but it was enough to make me stay away


Was most likely caused by putting heavy braid on the reel then trying to use it like a Warn winch. Ya never heard of people stripping gears back before braid came out. You just can't put enough 60-80lb mono on a 12lb class reel to be useful


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

Tracker16 said:


> Was most likely caused by putting heavy braid on the reel then trying to use it like a Warn winch. Ya never heard of people stripping gears back before braid came out. You just can't put enough 60-80lb mono on a 12lb class reel to be useful


it was 15lb mono.. which is why i beleive it was a defect.


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

i have casted them though, and it rivals my 6500 as far as distance


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey Dogg it is smoother IMHO and the magntic control is not a slide; it has a dial and it would be really hard to move it by accident during a cast.

Lines on the spool help with laying the line on evenly.

I think it prettier with the gold star wheel and right side ring.


----------



## DonLBI (Jul 13, 2011)

OK so I have to put one on my Christmas list: Penn Squall or Akios 656CT, both about $140. Used on the surf, bait-n-8. Which one? Need an upgrade bad!


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Squall Penn isn't going anywhere. Who knows where akios will be in five years.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Just switched to conven this year and chose a Squal15. Very happy with it. Coming from a noob to the dark side.


DMS #525
AMSA #1102
OBPA
RFA #1053456E


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I can't help with the Squall 12 but if you ever make it up north around Tungduchon(7th Inf) I can tell you where to go. 
I was going to fish the west side in the Yellow Sea back in 1970 but the Chinese had fished it out back then.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

"I can't help with the Squall 12 but if you ever make it up north around Tungduchon(7th Inf) I can tell you where to go. 
I was going to fish the west side in the Yellow Sea back in 1970 but the Chinese had fished it out back then."

How Cool is THAT???
A clandestine offer of Spot Burning all the way over in S. Korea!

And I too am a relative noobe to the dark side, but I will also vote for my Squall 12 over the 525 I had.
Can't put a finger on it, but I just like it better.
Maybe it is the pretty gold!
There are obviously about a gazillion happy 525 voters out there, so I am sure many will ring in with in depth opinions as to why I am wrong.
But I also love my 757 Akios. 
Smooth as butter, throws a mile and damn hard to blow up.
Poke around on the distance casting pages and you will find some convincing testimonials from Tommy Farmer on the Akios.


----------

